

The new definition of drones - silenteh
http://www.kpbs.org/news/2012/dec/24/new-definition-drones/

======
ChuckMcM
I love optimists as much as the next guy, but seriously, Paparazzi drones are
going to be a scourge here before you know it.

~~~
orangethirty
Wait until we get drones for water environments. I can see the follwing news
flash scrolling along the bottom of the screen:

Captured! We surpise $celebrity doing #2 on their home bathroom. Visit
bathroomcelebrities.com for more!

------
cschmidt
The book "Makers: The New Industrial Revolution" by Chris Anderson talks a
fair bit about 3D Robotics, in addition to lots of other interesting topics.

www.amazon.com/Makers-The-New-Industrial-Revolution/dp/0307720950

One of my favorite books of the year.

------
corporalagumbo
Drones are going to change everything.

~~~
orangethirty
_Are going?_

It already did. What will change is how many of them we will have to live
with. I, for one, have already welcomed our robot overlords.

------
rauar
It's going to be a very long way to make this legal. Regulations are very
tight in the US and Europe. At least their job will be easier in Mexico.

